# What's wrong with me?



## Schaffersa (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello I am a 21 year old male (5'7" and 147 lbs), always been very fit but recently have been suffering symptoms in regards with my digestive systems. I've been suffering from these symptoms for about 2 months now and they are

- dramatic loss in weight (15 lbs usually weighed 160 lbs) 
- abdominal pain (comes and goes, no pain really after eating)
- diarriah (not really liquid stool though that's what it feels like when it comes out) 
Also comes out and different pieces rather one piece.
-excessive gas (foul smelling along with stool)
-having to go more frequently especially right after eating (use to go about 1-2 times a day now I go about 5-6)
- stomach growls/rumbles excessively (24hrs just about and even after I eat) 
-bloating 
-undigestive food in stool

I've had a ultrasound to check from gallbladder problems and it came out normal along with liver size and head of the pancreas.

I've had an abdominal ct scan and the doctor told me it came out normal.

I've had many different blood tests and stool tests and nothing unusual came about.

Had anyone suffered from similar problems and actually found out what was wrong with them or anyone have an idea what it could be??

Thank you soo much for your guys time!


----------



## KCS30 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi, I'm 17 and have been having very similar issues to you.

Sounds like you have ibs since so many tests have come back clear and with your symptoms. I've been having bowel problems since march. I've occasionally had the type of diarrhoea you describe and undigested food and my stomach is growling constantly, especially after I eat and have caffeine. I actually think that my bowel problems may be due to a thyroid problem, as I have had some other symptoms (which may / may not be related). It does mean that bowel problems can mean so many things, but it sounds as though you may possibly have ibs, even though I've heard that weight loss isn't a typical ibs symptom. It is a symptom of a thyroid condition or many other things, however. Although, when suffering digestive issues, it isn't surprising that you may experience weight loss. Hope this helps, and hope you feel better soon


----------

